

Fold, news with context - viach
http://fold.media.mit.edu/

======
buro9
Sometimes the scroll experience is so bad that I lose sight of what I'm
supposed to be reading and sit here wondering what on Earth is happening with
the page jumping up and down when I just wanted to read the next bit.

